# sick tortoise



## arizona2 (May 31, 2018)

Hi,
I have a 4yr old Desert tortoise named Dewy. Her eye's are very swollen and at times within seconds will swell so much as if they are going to explode! Please Please help us as we are so worried. Poor girl is uncomfortable! Thank you


----------



## TobyAndMarissa (May 31, 2018)

My tortoise had the same thing, we took him to the vet and he got a cream to put in his eye. And, after about a week it went away. Hope this helps.


----------



## arizona2 (May 31, 2018)

TobyAndMarissa said:


> My tortoise had the same thing, we took him to the vet and he got a cream to put in his eye. And, after about a week it went away. Hope this helps.


Hi, are you responding to our tortoise, Dewy?


----------



## TobyAndMarissa (May 31, 2018)

Yes, I am.


----------



## arizona2 (May 31, 2018)

TobyAndMarissa said:


> Yes, I am.


Oh, thank you so much! 
We took her to our vet and they thought she possibly had a vit A difficiancy, so We are giving her drops and also giving Neomycin drops. I am so worried because Dewy is not getting better. The weird thing is...I can watch her eyes blow up like there is pressure behind her eyes and then they go back down a little.


----------



## TobyAndMarissa (May 31, 2018)

Yup, that's the same thing that my vet for Toby said. How long have you been using the drops?


----------



## arizona2 (May 31, 2018)

TobyAndMarissa said:


> Yup, that's the same thing that my vet for Toby said. How long have you been using the drops?


1 week


----------



## arizona2 (May 31, 2018)

Dewy keeps rubbing them and definately is uncomfortable.
May I ask you what you use for bedding? I am changing her habitat also. Thank you so much for your help...sure is appreciated!


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 31, 2018)

What type of lighting are you using? I may be grasping at straws but just wondering.


----------



## arizona2 (May 31, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> What type of lighting are you using? I may be grasping at straws but just wondering.


Hi Tricia, I'm using a blue uv light


----------



## ascott (May 31, 2018)

arizona2 said:


> Hi Tricia, I'm using a blue uv light



You say you have a desert tortoise? what type of desert tortoise do you have in Oregon...I only ask because there could be many things going here....blue uv light? What type of bulb exactly are you using? You may want to start a thread of your own so that the original poster is not hijacked ....


----------



## arizona2 (Jun 1, 2018)

Oh I apologize. I am new on this site and would not want to cause someone to get hijacked. I did post my own thread however may have done it wrong as I didn't get any responses. I'm still learning


----------



## madbad (Jun 1, 2018)

We need more information about the blue uv light.


----------



## ascott (Jun 1, 2018)

arizona2 said:


> Oh I apologize. I am new on this site and would not want to cause someone to get hijacked. I did post my own thread however may have done it wrong as I didn't get any responses. I'm still learning



No apology needed to me....none at all....what is the name of your thread....I will go there....


----------



## ascott (Jun 2, 2018)

arizona2 said:


> Hi Tricia, I'm using a blue uv light



Please give details about the blue uv light. Where did you acquire the tortoise from? How long have you had the tortoise? How large is the tortoise?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 2, 2018)

ascott said:


> No apology needed to me....none at all....what is the name of your thread....I will go there....


Sorry, Ascott: I was trying to separate the hijacked part from the hijacker part and took your post to the wrong place. Hopefully your question is now where it belongs. The other thread was under Egyptian tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 2, 2018)

ascott said:


> No apology needed to me....none at all....what is the name of your thread....I will go there....


There is no other thread that I could find.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 2, 2018)

arizona2 said:


> Hi, are you responding to our tortoise, Dewy?


See? this is what happens when someone asks their own questions on someone else's thread. The original thread was Alex Prilucs. The hijacker was Arizona 2. I think I have it all straightened out now.


----------



## ascott (Jun 2, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Sorry, Ascott: I was trying to separate the hijacked part from the hijacker part and took your post to the wrong place. Your question is now where it belongs, under Egyptian tortoises.



I am so confused....I see that this is under gopherus/North Amer....that is where I thought I was...Yvonne, am I here or Egyptian??? LOL...Yvonne, find me, help me...."Marco"!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 2, 2018)

I did a Google search for "blue UV light" and this type of light is what comes up:







@arizona2 is this the type of light you're talking about? If so, turn it off immediately! This is the incorrect type of UV light and could cause eye damage.

You should use either one of these two types:


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 2, 2018)

Because arizona2 is new and may not understand how to find their thread, I'm sending them an alert - @arizona2 - I'll also send them a private message


----------



## Marilyn/Henry (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi from Marilyn/Henry and i was just reading here and being new here, having trouble navigating the site. But was just reading about the proper lighting and saw something about blue lights and would like to read more on proper lighting. I hope this isn't hijacking anything.


----------

